# Detailing Newcastle Area?



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Hi, We have had out 2003 TT almost a year now and would really like it freshened up but really dont fancy tackling it myself, any idea where I could possibly take it in newcastle and how much I would be paying for it??

Thanks,


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dave at ddb detailing. Tell Dave I recommended him :wink:

http://www.ddbvaleting.co.uk/


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't bother thanking me :roll:


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Don't bother thanking me :roll:


Sorry, very rude of me Thank You, its been a hectic few days I had to fly back home was only there 72 hours loys of running around but I do appreciate the help and I have had a look at the site they look like they are doing some very good work will be speaking to hime for sure when I am back home for Christmas for sure.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fair do's good luck


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Paul at Deluxe Detailing in Newton Aycliffe (DL5) is awesome. Have a look at his Facebook or Instagram pages for examples of his work. And tell him Martin sent you 

http://www.deluxedetailing.co.uk/Deluxe ... ct_Us.html


----------

